# Verlinkung bei Konvertierung von Word in PDF



## cody- (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich konvertiere gerade zahlreiche Worddokumente in PDFs, die eine interne Verlinkung enthalten. Es gibt ein kleines Inhaltsverzeichnis am Anfang des Dokuments von dem man zu den einzelnen Teilüberschriften gelangt. Funktioniert soweit in Word, allerdings springt man im PDF nicht direkt zur Überschrift sondern nur zum jeweiligen Seitenanfang. Über das Lesezeichenwerkzeug gelangt man an die richtige Stelle. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit voreinzustellen, dass man über die Links genau an die Stelle gelangt wie über die Lesezeichen?


----------

